# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Progressive Lens tips for an "essilor" practice

## Grubendol

Hey all,

So my current practice is heavily biased towards Essilor lenses.  We do a lot of Physio and Comfort Enhanced.  We haven't tried the new W2 or W3 lenses.  We do a fair bit of S Design as well, but not nearly at the volume of the others.  

We did a little foray into the Autograph II and have had incredible success with it, but the doctor prefers not work with Shamir. 

I'd love to know what everyone thinks is the best Varilux lens design to perform similarly to the Autograph II.  

For history I'm a young presbyope with a -3.50 distance.  +1.25 add.  I like to try the stuff before selling it.  Looking to explore some new designs that benefit the practice.

Thanks.

----------


## DanLiv

I would put Auto 2 on par with the new Comfort Enhanced Fit, the Auto 3 with the Physio Enhanced Fit or maybe the W3. Dunno what to do with the S Series, it's not clearly superior to Physios in my experience (just clearly more expensive). The DRx's are equivalent to the Spectrum.

They are all good lenses. I also use primarily Physio E and Comfort E, with Auto 2 and other Shamir products to fill the gaps when Varilux won't cut out, isn't available, out of range, or in wrap sunwear. Never had a problem with any of these designs that another design fixed. The only reason to go heavily to Auto 2/3 instead of Varilux is price. But if you negotiate a good deal with an Essilor or partner lab you should be able to get your Varilux prices down to about the same as Shamir (not _quite_ as low, but close).

----------


## merrymaker

I cant speak highly enough about the Auto3 these days and the Auto3 sunglasses variations are just as great.  I've gone quite heavy into the Auto3 the last 6-8 months I would say there have been no patient issues to speak of but lots of happy patients.

And I'd be interested to hear the dr's logic as to why he doesn't want to work with Shamir (as they're 50% owned by Essilor, make of that what you will.)

----------


## Happylady

We use a lot of Essilor lenses. Personally, I find the regular Physio and Physio Short work great. I've tried the S 4D and it's good but I don't really see the difference. 

You can get the new Transition Green in Essilor lenses, I know it comes in the Physio and Physio Short DRX(the digital version) and I think in the Enhanced version. It's a great color, looks like the Ray Ban G-15. 

The Crizal ARs are great, especially the Advanced. We sell a lot of it, and the Alize, too.   

Varilux lenses work work best fit pupil center.

----------


## Grubendol

Thanks everyone.

I would love to go with the AutoIII but since he won't let me sell it, I'd rather not as I'd like to be trying something I haven't worn before that we can offer to our patients.  I'm not concerned with cost at all, just function.  the standard S Design and Auto II have been the most comfortable progressives I've ever worn.  I also like the Kodak Unique but the AR is so inferior to Avance I prefer not to use it.

I've worn the Physio, Physio Enhanced and Enhanced Fit.  Didn't really care for any of them.  the intermediate and near zones were too hashly limned in and narrow for me.

I'm completely deaf in one ear so I tend to **** my head to hear and a hard edged design drives me bonkers cause I have to choose between seeing and hearing.

Kinda tempted to try the new W3 stuff but since I've not cared for other Physio designs that much I'm a little hesitant.

----------


## Slim

we do 3 varilux here

S fit
S
physio DRX

I have dabbled with the auto 2 and 3 when the S series went to a variable only corridor which I hate... but the lab rep encouraged me to try and trust the design with the S series... so far so good... 

Wish we could sell seiko but this place has been in bed with essilor lab for idk 40 some years?

----------


## Tallboy

My most successful lenses varilux wise are:

Physio Enhanced (or W3)
Comfort Enhanced or W3 or Comfort DRX
Varilux S
Waaay down at the bottom, Physio DRX, I hate this lens.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> They are all good lenses.


Right. Match the design to the Rx and wearer's needs.




> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I would love to go with the AutoIII but since he won't let me sell it, I'd rather not as I'd like to be trying something I haven't worn before that we can offer to our patients.


Zeiss makes very good lenses also. Some have user selectable corridor lengths like the Shamir products. They should be in your toolbox, if the higher-ups will allow it.

----------


## Happylady

Tallboy, what did you hate about the Physio DRX?

I've personally recently worn the S 4D, Physio, Physio Short, Physio Enchanced, and the Navigator Short and have been happy with all of them. I wore the original Comfort years ago with a +1.25 add and liked it also. My add is +2.50 now. 

The he only lens I haven't liked is the Ellipse. It seemed swimmy to me.

----------


## Tallboy

The main reason I hate the DRX is I have had patients reject it, thats what it takes for me to hate a lens  :Happy: .  It seems to have good peripheral, but so do my wholesale labs house lenses.  It is rejected by other physio/comfort/enhanced wearers the most, for me. That is why! Plus its expensive.

I always have thought of the Physio/Physio enhanced as a design that softens the intermediate corridor allowing it to be more useful, especially with high add and hyperopes/astigmatisms.  The Physio DRX seems to perform like the poor man's Autograph, Maybe its the marketing along the lines of the Physio name that bugs me, because it doesn't seem to follow the philosphy of the physio Lenses, where as I've found old comfort wearers who switch to Comfort DRX to love the lens by and large.

----------


## jspayneii

> I also like the Kodak Unique but the AR is so inferior to Avance I prefer not to use it.


For the record,the Kodak Unique is Crizal approved.  I know it has been approved since they installed their digital process in our lab two years ago.

James

----------


## Jubilee

Yup. I can definitely confirm you can get the Unique with all versions of Crizal.

----------


## brendajm

I see this post and I think we are so behind the times.. We still sell mainly comfort 2 lenses.. We are in an area that does not have a lot of people looking
to expand or pay the money for the better lenses.. Should I be trying to sell the comfort enhanced lenses?? or the Physios?

----------


## DanLiv

> I see this post and I think we are so behind the times.. We still sell mainly comfort 2 lenses.. We are in an area that does not have a lot of people looking
> to expand or pay the money for the better lenses.. Should I be trying to sell the comfort enhanced lenses?? or the Physios?


Certainly can't hurt to offer it. But you have to make sure you really understand and believe in the advantage of digital lenses. If you don't believe in it and can't explain it to patients, no one will bother paying for it, and it will not benefit anyone. Comfort is just as good as it has always been and it's *still* better than lots of the "HD" crap lenses schlepped by retail chains.

----------


## Megab7176

I cant find a thread on marketing so i'n hoping someone here has some advice. We are a very small practice and need tips on how to market with no money... We are working the face book angle but that only goes so far. Ideas?? Also anyone know how to add a photo to my profile?? :P

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I see this post and I think we are so behind the times.. We still sell mainly comfort 2 lenses.. We are in an area that does not have a lot of people looking
> to expand or pay the money for the better lenses.. Should I be trying to sell the comfort enhanced lenses?? or the Physios?


Physio has a more generously size distance zone. Some will find that the night vision is a tad better also. 




> I cant find a thread on marketing so i'n hoping someone here has some advice. We are a very small practice and need tips on how to market with no money... We are working the face book angle but that only goes so far. Ideas?? Also anyone know how to add a photo to my profile?? :P


I can't help with the former except for increasing your skill set, documenting it with advanced certifications, and walking it around to as many ECPs who will give you 10 minutes at the start of their day. For the later, go to settings at the top right of this page, then my settings, edit profile picture.

Hope this helps,

----------


## Megab7176

> Physio has a more generously size distance zone. Some will find that the night vision is a tad better also. 
> 
> I can't help with the former except for increasing your skill set, documenting it with advanced certifications, and walking it around to as many ECPs who will give you 10 minutes at the start of their day. For the later, go to settings at the top right of this page, then my settings, edit profile picture.
> 
> Hope this helps,



Dosent help at all. my skill set is awesome! I can sell s fits and prevencia all day long but to do that i need butts in the exam room. people at home looking for a place to go for exam and glasses dont know how much i know. i need to get them to come here first.

----------


## DanLiv

> my skill set is awesome! I can sell s fits and prevencis all day long but to do that i need butts in the exam room. people at home looking for a place to go for exam and glasses dont know how much i know. i need to get them to come here first.


If you are that awesome you already have the marketing tool you need: referral. If everybody loves everything you do, ask them to tell their friends and family. Then ask those friends and family to ask more. Repeat. You will grow exponentially.

If you've been doing this and you're not getting the growth you think you deserve, maybe there is a reason your customers are not recommending you. Eliminate that reason first.

----------


## Jubilee

Maximize the facebook angle. Use videos to talk about the things that differentiate your practice. The lenses and technology, special frame lines, contact lenses.. demonstrat what makes your practice special. Having these videos available on both your FB and webpage will encourage patients to share and seek you out.

----------


## Megab7176

> If you are that awesome you already have the marketing tool you need: referral. If everybody loves everything you do, ask them to tell their friends and family. Then ask those friends and family to ask more. Repeat. You will grow exponentially.
> 
> If you've been doing this and you're not getting the growth you think you deserve, maybe there is a reason your customers are not recommending you. Eliminate that reason first.



Sigh... You people are so smug. If you don't have a real answer for me why reply. I need to get the word out faster then that that. My referral rate is very high, but I have only been here 5 mo. This biz was bought from a doctor that retired. He wasn't charging for co pays and letting things go. Now that the doctor I work for is there and we are charging co pays and running the biz correctly people are not happy because last time they were in they didn't have to pay for the contact lens fitting, they could leave with their glasses and not pay for them. they didn't have to pay that co-pay last time. Why do that have to pay now. There for resulting in a loss we are trying to build back up. Also the doctor who owned us before was very wealthy and moved us in to a lease that is way more then this tiny place can afford. we are stuck in this lease for 2 more years. So if your only answer is based on my "skill set" then I don't need it. So does anyone else out there have any ideas on how to get people in the door that's not trying to put me and my skill set down? I welcome all valid in put. We have canvassed the area. Schools, all the surrounding businesses, Mailed out thank you cards, built up our facebook page, Talked to pt about friends and family. We have gotten lots of new people but just not enough to support us. I more then willing to do what it takes to get this tiny office off the ground. Our doctor is great! Our staff bends over backwards to accommodate The folks that come in our office. We just need to find a way to get people there faster then word of mouth...

----------


## smallworld

Megab7176,  Have you made contact with local nursing homes?  Are there any medical fairs in the area you could set up a booth?  Also, are there local factories that may need safety glasses providers?  Have you tried call backs of previous patients who haven't been back in for exams even after getting reminder cards?

----------


## EyeCare Rich

Pretty tough to recommend marketing ideas when we have no idea what you are already doing!  You received some good advice above, no need to put down the folks giving you honest advise.  Danliv was just being honest, and I have to agree.  Sounds like the prev. OD really left you and your employer in a pretty tough spot to be in, and that is going to hurt what ever path you decide to market with.  I can't honestly offer any better advise than what DanLiv and smallworld have already given.  Best of luck to you!

----------


## Megab7176

> Megab7176,  Have you made contact with local nursing homes?  Are there any medical fairs in the area you could set up a booth?  Also, are there local factories that may need safety glasses providers?  Have you tried call backs of previous patients who haven't been back in for exams even after getting reminder cards?


Nursing homes!! Great idea! We do call backs and thank you cards with referral and discount cards for second pairs. I also add hand written notes for each pt. We have safety programs also. Never thought of nursing homes. that's a winner!! :)
 Thank you so much!

----------


## Megab7176

> Maximize the facebook angle. Use videos to talk about the things that differentiate your practice. The lenses and technology, special frame lines, contact lenses.. demonstrat what makes your practice special. Having these videos available on both your FB and webpage will encourage patients to share and seek you out.


 We have been making videos for the past year. We are trying to get them to a professional level and get them out. That ones a tough one. I think they look great but the Dr. that bought the practice wants to find a professional actor to make these vids... I told him on that one i think hes going to far. They look great now! He just doesnt like the way he looks in them... :P We the staff are working on getting to just to put them out.

----------


## Jason H

Good luck Megab7176, but do not discount your detractors so quickly. You are getting some good advice - listening is up to you.

----------


## Megab7176

> Good luck Megab7176, but do not discount your detractors so quickly. You are getting some good advice - listening is up to you.


When it comes in the form of putting down my skill and asking me to find what i'm doing wrong that i'm not getting referrals? I take offense to that. If I was not good at my job and I didn't care why the hell would I be in here looking for ideas to build my office up. Who wouldn't take offense to that.

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Try getting ahold of one of your frame reps and have them do a trunk show at your office. Promote the event all over your social media accounts and maybe use a few bucks to have inexpensive fliers produced to hand out in your office and around town to help drum up business

----------


## ThatOneGuy

Can an admin maybe bump these responses for Megab to another forum topic so that the OP isn't hijacked?

Megab, I will PM you.

Grubendol, the question you need answered is "why?" Why use essilor, why not Shamir, and why/why not something else?

Once you have the why, you can start accurately assessing the goals of the practice. Changing lens designs does nothing to help anybody if you aren't sure of why you are doing it. That includes the Dr. knowing why. If a product such as Shamir appeals to you, talk to the rep about getting free fits for the office so everyone can experience your why. Shamir is an Essilor company now, so you have full access to crizal AR and support from essilor labs.

----------


## Megab7176

> Try getting ahold of one of your frame reps and have them do a trunk show at your office. Promote the event all over your social media accounts and maybe use a few bucks to have inexpensive fliers produced to hand out in your office and around town to help drum up business


  Another great idea and right After vision expo! We carry some awesome frames here too. Our top seller is OVVO. Its beating out Ray-ban currently. If you guys have not hears of this frame you should get acquainted with it. Its a very tough frame that has a lot of cool looks, light as a feather, and its a good price. Geez... Now i sound like an OVVO rep...

----------

